# What watch do you wear in the professional kitchen?



## nicko

I am watch guy and I always used to have some pretty tough watches when working in the kitchen. It has been many years and I was wondering what kind of watches all the chefs, cooks etc are wearing these days. What do you like and what do you find stands up to the harsh environment best?


----------



## foodpump

The "boiler plate" answer should be none.  Health inspectors hate to see them, and for good reason, a lot of crud gets caught in the band and behind the watch.

Watches also tend to get very skanky, especially if you're doing fish prep.  Of course a toothbrush and soap will take care of that, for a day or two.  Most places have clocks, and if not, Ikea has cheap ones for a couple of bucks to hang on the wall


----------



## pollopicu

I don't wear watches because they always get wet and makes my wrist itch and rashy.


----------



## phatch

I like mechanical watches and own some Seiko Automatics from the 80s. But I don't wear any of them anymore. I don't wear any jewelry, not even a wedding ring and there are clocks with  timers a few different places in the kitchen anymore.

I wore a G-shock in the late 80s early 90s until the plastic surrounding the electronics came apart. It was the watch that best withstood the desert sand and grit. But it didn't do it that well really.  So I gave up on watches.

Nixie watches are interesting, but completely impractical IMHO


----------



## nicko

Man... I must of been the only jewelry big watch wearing Greek in the kitchen. . Seriously I always had a watch and never had issues with keeping it clean. Generally I wear a seiko but in my single days I wore a casio.


----------



## afan

I don't wear watch nor jewelry. Except wedding ring.

I always find these thing could be kind of hazard while working. In a kitchen too.

And, as phatch said where ever you turn your head - three is a watch.


----------



## cheflayne

Tag Heuer with a steel band. It gets washed and sanitized frequently the same as my hands.


----------



## chefchadnyc

[h3]_Breitling_ : _Avenger Skyland_ : _A13380_ [/h3]


----------



## nicko

Chefchadnyc that is one sweet watch but do you really wear a 3K watch in the kitchen? I could not bring myself to do that to such a beautiful watch.


----------



## chefchadnyc

3k is the used price I believe.  When I bought mine it was 6.5.

Yes I wear it every day.  I love it.

Before it I wore a citizen ecodrive.


----------



## someday

I've never worn a watch...I think wearing watches has been replaced by cell phones. If I need a clock, or a timer, my cell is my go to device.


----------



## ed buchanan

I never wear one as one day I had one fall off my wristt. Plus junk accumulated near rear of band. I do have one I were on  my belt a Cascio Forester. 

\For dress its  a Citizen light electric.type Or Omega


----------



## chaderick

rolex-submariner-two-tone.jpg




__
chaderick


__
Jan 2, 2014


----------



## meezenplaz

*Because after all, cooking IS an age-old profession! *





  








attachment.jpg




__
meezenplaz


__
Jan 3, 2014


----------



## chefmatt

If you are an actual working chef then I would suggest no watch!


----------



## chefbuba

I wore an Omega Seamaster for years, this was pre cell phone or before they had a clock and were small enough to fit in your pocket.

No need for a watch now other than dress, and I don't dress. If I can't be somewhere in clean jeans and a pressed shirt, I don't need to be there.


----------



## ed buchanan

Kitchen a waterproof Casio non plastic band(as they smell  )  for dress a Citizen Electronic. or Movado


----------



## andreamaeb

I wear elite watch. It was a gift from my boyfriend. An inspiration in cooking.


----------



## thirdwilliam

Casio G-Shock for years after disappointment from Ironman watch after Ironman watch. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## mista

I wear black digital G-Shock watch.


----------



## baggiebell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baggiebell

28 euros



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catherine2

I don't have a professional kitchen..lol.. well, ideally it is better not to wear any


----------



## acidlinktest

I don't wear one in the kitchen. Food gets caught in it, its catches on things and health inspectors have a cow about it normally lol. None of the chefs wear one in our kitchen by choice.


----------



## thefondisright

I wear anything that can be run through the dish machine and still be ok.


----------



## minas6907

Since I leave my phone off and in my car during work, I just got a cheap clip watch that can attached through a belt loop.


----------



## jaidyn

image.jpg




__
jaidyn


__
Aug 7, 2014








Fossil Nate Chronograph JR1437


----------



## geomurphy

I love watches too, but like others have said, too much crud gets into them. Its much easier to have a nice wall clock while in the kitchen


----------



## the1whoknocks

Personally I like Morpheus watches. My girlfriend got me one awhile back and I've been really impressed, before this I never heard of them.




  








20141118_172007.jpg




__
the1whoknocks


__
Nov 19, 2014


----------



## mikefromzim

Armani Exchange

I only wear my watch when I'm working the pass, or in the FOH talking to guests.

It's and easy to clean watch.

Don't think I could work the pass without it!


----------



## chefray77

image.jpg




__
chefray77


__
Jul 1, 2017


----------

